# A complete web-design newbie needs help



## fenurch (Apr 22, 2010)

So I got a project for ICT in my school and one of the things I have to do is to create a website that contains 3 pages (Home, About Us, Contact Us) and the whole project revolves around Enviornment etc so my website is based on Greenpeace. Now, this website won't be EVER actually hosted and will purely be based in the programme even though the examiner will only see it in form of screenprints. Now, I have made plans for each page so I know what to do but I'm just looking for the right software to do this as best as I can. In school, my whole class are using Adobe GoLive (an older version, if I'm correct then somewhere between 5 and 7) and tbh it sucks balls in every possible aspect. It just annoys me to how bad this software is and I can't create a decent website due to this so that's why I'm resorting to getting software of my own at home and doing it my way. 

So the big question is - what software should I use to create what I need? I got Dreamweaver a few hours ago and it's a whole lot more complex than the GoLive and I don't really need such complexity in my website. I will add the JPG's of my 'plans' for the website tomorrow.

EDIT: I also have the 'resources' available to get virtually any software you suggest so that won't be a problem. I also didn't emphasise enough on that this website won't be very complicated at all as it will only feature images, text, tables etc.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Fenurch,

One that you may want to check out is WordPress. Pretty simple, and strait forward. it also has a ton of resources to get templates, and themes as well. The best thing is, its free.

Another free web design software is Drupal. I have not had any experience with Drupal, (I think the spelling is correct), but from what I have read, it is a learning curve. 

PHP? One can get the last version for free as well. Fairly simple and strait forward to use as well. 

If you can get your hands on a copy of VBulletin, that would be an awesome scripting application, and is very customizable as well. 

Hope that help a little?


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 22, 2010)

The web design class I took used Microsoft Expression Web and I really like it.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 22, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> The web design class I took used Microsoft Expression Web and I really like it.



Ah, good one DonI didn't even think about that one


----------



## Kreij (Apr 22, 2010)

I've not used it but, Kompozer seems to be popular.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 22, 2010)

Fireworks is a good base web design tool.
you could o the whole website on it and export it to html after check it out


----------



## digibucc (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i second fireworks being awesome - but it's also $300 for a current license.  If you do this for a living and need to do graphic work often for websites, fireworks is the best.  it's overshadowed by photoshop but for web graphics it is 10x better easy.  and as epic said , you can lay out your site like you are using photoshop etc, and then export it as html and images.  inside fireworks you can set multiple pages and where they go, and designate links, etc.  the thing is you can't do in depth wysiwyg html editing with it. meaning you can design it graphically and then export it to code , you can't look at it in a dreamweaver type interface, which is more like editing a word document than drawing a picture.

Kompozer is a good piece of software, and if you are new to designing you are better off than me for instance.  I had a hard time going to Kompozer after using dreamweaver for so long , as I was simply used to doing things a certain way.  but if you learn them the way kompozer works in the first place , then you have skirted that issue  other than that for me kompozer is a really good piece of software - and it's free , dreamweaver is $400.  

even expression web is $45, so it's more reasonable. but again, kompozer is free!


----------



## Disparia (Apr 22, 2010)

Images, text, and tables? Pffftt... just get Notepad++


----------



## fenurch (Apr 25, 2010)

The best way to put this is that the perfect software would be something like iWeb! Except for Windows since iWeb is pretty much made for the 'not so bright' and I don't need the millions of features that DreamWeaver or Express Web have. 

So, is there something similar or an alternative iWeb for PC?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 25, 2010)

it can't be too dissimilar from microsoft expression web , kompozer would be a tiny bit more complicated but also free.  
also taking into consideration the simplicity of the site, kompozer will be more than easy enough to figure out. insert -> table, insert -> image. type type type.
if you can format a word document you can design with kompozer.

and jizzler is right, you'd have less than a page of code typed out in notepad++ and be done... if you knew code - otherwise go WYSIWYG like kompozer and expression web - as he hinted with


----------



## olithereal (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't particularly like it, but there's HTML-KIT that's also free. There's a few annoying things w/ it, but the thing works fine. And if you are a complete beginner, there are a few CSS and HTML validation tools on it...can help you spot your errors.


----------



## regexorcist (Apr 26, 2010)

How about BlueFish
http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/


----------



## fenurch (Apr 26, 2010)

digibucc said:


> it can't be too dissimilar from microsoft expression web , kompozer would be a tiny bit more complicated but also free.
> also taking into consideration the simplicity of the site, kompozer will be more than easy enough to figure out. insert -> table, insert -> image. type type type.
> if you can format a word document you can design with kompozer.
> 
> and jizzler is right, you'd have less than a page of code typed out in notepad++ and be done... if you knew code - otherwise go WYSIWYG like kompozer and expression web - as he hinted with



Tried both and they both suck (imo). But thanks anyway.


----------



## HeroPrinny (Apr 26, 2010)

personally I'd use dreamweaver, and don't use the design mode, it really really doesn't work. use google if you have to figure out the coding, i can help too. Learning web in college helped but i still have a lot to learn. one bit note though, don't use tables to do your design, use  css to design your site, and all the info goes into the html.


----------



## syker (May 24, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Images, text, and tables? Pffftt... just get Notepad++



ive used notepad. tables, i will certainly pass, but anything else is good. CSS is nice. try that formatting. or you can use regular old XHTML, which would be my second choice.

HINT: use web-source.net/html_codes_chart.htm for a big help. i think this is the correct hyperlink. it saved my life in high school.


----------



## Pembo210 (May 27, 2010)

@HeroPrinny: I like Dreamweaver too. Been using it for years.

@regexorcist: I use Bluefish on my Ubuntu box. It does have some great features too.

A good Reference site is http://www.w3schools.com/
They have examples of every type of code and basic layouts.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 1, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Images, text, and tables? Pffftt... just get Notepad++



brother speaks the truth, notepad + photoshop is all you need.

or cheat and do the whole thing in flash. it takes maybe 30 mins to master the majority of flash tools and capabilities. or maybe thats just cos ive been using it for years now XD




Pembo210 said:


> @HeroPrinny: I like Dreamweaver too. Been using it for years.



I used to use dreamweaver, now i rarely bother other than for managing multiple sites/ftp accounts. and minor tweaking.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jizzler is right, you should  NOT design websites from slices, use code and do it right. however if your teacher is not even making you submit the files then you could even design the page is photo shop and print it.

Both Drupal and Word Press are content management systems and truly are not always the best options. 

If they are making you make a mock site then do that, intelligently design your navigation and you will be fine.

Edit: Also, don't use tables, use <DIV> tags instead


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 1, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> @regexorcist: I use Bluefish on my Ubuntu box. It does have some great features too.


Great to have another Linux guy in the mix!!


----------



## Pembo210 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, I usually do use notepad for most tweaks, but the big thing from Dreamweaver is color coding. 

I really like the way that Dreamweaver and Bluefish color code types of tags and can also highlight when you miss something small in the syntax like a slash, an apostrophe, or an extra space when working with JS or PHP


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 1, 2010)

Pembo210 said:


> Yeah, I usually do use notepad for most tweaks, but the big thing from Dreamweaver is color coding.
> 
> I really like the way that Dreamweaver and Bluefish color code types of tags and can also highlight when you miss something small in the syntax like a slash, an apostrophe, or an extra space when working with JS or PHP



Then use Notepad++


----------



## Pembo210 (Jun 1, 2010)

oh the program "Notepad++" ...

I was thinking you were saying "+" like saying "+1"... 
Im an idiot...


Yeah, thats a good one too.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have become a big fan of it, I work for Information Technology Services at Bemidji State University, when we switched over to a CMS we stopped using Dreamweaver, I have gotten quite used to using Transport on Mac and Notepad++ with FireFTP on Windows.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 1, 2010)

I use Microsoft Web Dev. It has color coding, highlighting and intellisense.
Works fine for me even when not working on ASP.Net stuff (straight html).

Web Dev Express is the free version.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 1, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I use Microsoft Web Dev. It has color coding, highlighting and intellisense.
> Forks fine for me even when not working on ASP.Net stuff (straight html).
> 
> Web Dev Express is the free version.



I'm going to give it a whirl. thank you.


----------

